# Potato canning recipes



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

I am about to dig part of my spring potato crop and I am looking for canning ideas. I usually put up potatoes as 1: chunks for potao salad, 2: sliced for Au Gratin, 3: Shredded for Shepphards pie, or in Stews with meat, carrots, and onions. Does anyone have any ideas for putting up potaoes in ready to eat canned meals other than stews? I'm open to try any ideas! 

Last year I canned 70+ quarts of potatoes and gave away hundreds of pounds from the approx. 3000 lbs that I harvested. It looks klike my harvest this year will be about half of last years, but I want to can more of it. My wife is learning to eat more potatoes (being from a rice eating family). And I don't remember half of my grandmothers potato recipes.

Thanks in advance.
louis


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

Come on folks.... I need a lil help here!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I put the little ones up whole in a can to use for what we call white sauce potatoes. I just can them in quarts and when ready to use I bring them to a boil add a little flour and milk and simmer them until really tender. We eat them with corn bread. I also pour a cheese sauce over them and they are great that way. I have also found that when I can chuncks that if I dry them really well I can pan fry them in olive oil with onions and they turn out great.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

The problem is you can't can them mashed or in a cream-based soup, so your choices are limited, and it sounds like you have the other bases covered. I either can them whole or in chunks or in soups/stews. I'm not sure what else you could do with them.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I use a wavy garnisher from Pampered Chef to dice up white potatoes into 1/2" to 3/4" cubes (skins on). Then they are ready for frying, adding to soups, potato salad, and even mashed potatoes. 

I would like to try drying a bunch this year. Especially slices for scalloped potatoes.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I too prefer to can them plain in chunks or slices. That way I can use them for whatever I wish at preparation time. Unfortunately when one tries to make 1 dish meals by adding all sorts of other ingredients then safety issues arise. There is no way to gauge the pH or the density of the end result so there is no way to know the proper processing time needed. When you can them plain and mix with other foods at preparation time those safety issues don't come up.

On the other hand, if freezing is an option for you, then there are many wonderful recipes that become available.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We fry our canned potatoes. I like to fry some potatoes and garlic in butter and then stir in a can of green beans and let them get good and tasty in the butter too.


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you guys, these are good ideas. I agree about the pH concerns and haven't explored some of the uses such as frying them.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

For a one-dish meal, we can our green beans with potato chunks and a chunk of ham. Just process for the ham.


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

Marilyn said:


> For a one-dish meal, we can our green beans with potato chunks and a chunk of ham. Just process for the ham.



Mmmmm, Makes me wish my green beans had survived the drought. 

That is a great idea tho.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I always can my potatoes in big chunks. That way I can use them for many kinds of dishes. Already mentioned is frying them (our favorite!), but I also like to serve them this way: 
Drain the jar of potatoes and cut any really large pieces in half. Put into a buttered flat casserole dish. Sprinkle with minced or pressed garlic, freshly ground pepper, paprika, and more butter. Bake for about 1/2 hour or so at 350 or 375 (whatever you are baking along with this needs). I bake them un-covered, and just before the time is up, maybe 8 min before the end, I sprinkle with freshly grated Parmesan cheese. These are wonderful alongside meats or baked chicken.


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

I think I just put on 10 lbs reading that awesome recipe. Thanks.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I took a ham, gotten on sale and cut in in chunks, did the same with potatoes, canned them. Ham Hash. Would like to do the same with corned beef. Chunked potatoes with corn off the cob and sliced carrots canned together. I do alot of sliced potatoes for frying breckfast, they cook up fast this way.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I opened a jar tonight, drained them, coarsely chopped them, mixed in fresh chives, sour cream, a little flour, S&P and an egg. Fried this concoction in butter ala hasbrowns or a really big potato cake and goodness gracious they were good. Turned once so they were crispy on both sides.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I can them plain. My home canned potatoes are much better than store bought. 

One way I like them not previously mentioned is to dump a jar into a sauce pan canning water and all, heat them through, drain, sprinkle with parsley and toss in a vinaigrette that I make by combining one part olive oil to two parts wine viegar and a few sprikles of garlic salt. 

Yummo! Great with fish or grilled ham slices!


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Dredging up this thread for a good reason......I just am getting a load of sliced carrots into the canner. Next up, potatoes.

I would love to use my food processor for slicing them up (quartered first of course) and then canning them in quart jars. Neither book I have mentions slicing spuds and canning. We love au gratin dishes in the winter and a quart would be perfect-and quick too. 

Is there any reason I can't do this safely? Yes, spuds will get heated before loading into jars so no cold pack..........


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Officially, canning slices isn't recommended Pouncer and that's why you won't find mention of them. It is because of the tendency to over-pack the jars with them and the quality of the end result. Over-packing creates a density issue and voids the processing time. Stacked, stuck together slices create what are called "cold islands", places where the heat can't penetrate adequately in the time allowed for processing.

If you can avoid that potential problem by ensuring more than enough liquid in the jars then it is probably safe to do. Not approved, but probably safe. 

I do it now and then for mashed potato use but I also make sure the slices have enough room to be free floating just a bit, room to move, to shuffle around in the jar. You will find that more of the slices tend to come apart during processing and the bottom of the jar will have an inch or so of mash. So if you want to use them as slices rather than mashed, the quality of the end result isn't as good as if you do chunks and then slice the chunks after opening the jars. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Trying to think of all commercial canned potato products, I can think of only one which is sliced and that is German potato salad. That also happens to have a lot of vinegar in it. 

Martin


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I can my smaller ones whole.Then drain and dry them alittle.Slice thin and deep fry fry them for homemade chips. Family loves them.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Just reporting.....I did do two canner loads of slices. But, I dropped in each slice by hand, and made sure that they moved around easily after the boiling water was added. In other words, not much in the way of spuds in those quarts, lol!!

Now worth the effort to can that way, I don't think.


----------

